# hey massholes......



## NYDB (Nov 16, 2017)

....When are ya'll gonna get the legal cannabis retail sales shops open?


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 16, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> ....When are ya'll gonna get the legal cannabis retail sales shops open?



Not in my town. Voted down at town meeting last week. Sorry. We don't need no druggies hanging around the Starbucks,  Whole Foods and kids.


----------



## moresnow (Nov 16, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> We don't need no druggies hanging around the Starbucks,  Whole Foods and kids.



They are there already.


Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Nov 17, 2017)

moresnow said:


> They are there already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app



I know right?  

that view is very funny.  

Anyway, I hope they open some shops right off 91 maybe around greenfield route 2.  Easy on, easy off.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 17, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> I know right?
> 
> that view is very funny.
> 
> Anyway, I hope they open some shops right off 91 maybe around greenfield route 2.  Easy on, easy off.



i don't want to be politically incorrect  - but from the pics I saw from prior meetings about this - all people scared were aisians and Indians. They're a large part of our population and totally freaked out by pot.  honestly I find the idea of a recreational pot outlet so close quite dangerous to my own well being


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 17, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> i don't want to be politically incorrect  - but from the pics I saw from prior meetings about this - all people scared were aisians and Indians. They're a large part of our population and totally freaked out by pot.  honestly I find the idea of a recreational pot outlet so close quite dangerous to my own well being



Do you feel the same way about bars?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 17, 2017)

mriceyman said:


> Do you feel the same way about bars?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


 Naw...Im not a big boozer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2017)

mriceyman said:


> Do you feel the same way about bars?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I think what she was implying went over your head.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 20, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I think what she was implying went over your head.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 27, 2017)

It was originally supposed to be at the beginning of 2017, but lawmakers pushed it back due to not having proper planning.

Spring/Summer of 2018 I heard is the latest goal.  But, considering there doesn't appear to be much setup currently for retail locations and there are still a lot of regulations and enforcement to hammer out, I'd bet on it being delayed once again.


----------



## Jully (Nov 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> It was originally supposed to be at the beginning of 2017, but lawmakers pushed it back due to not having proper planning.
> 
> Spring/Summer of 2018 I heard is the latest goal.  But, considering there doesn't appear to be much setup currently for retail locations and there are still a lot of regulations and enforcement to hammer out, I'd bet on it being delayed once again.



Currently legal to grow though? I haven't been following it closely, might be a stupid question on my part!


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> Currently legal to grow though? I haven't been following it closely, might be a stupid question on my part!


Yes, just nothing setup yet retail-wise as far as I know.  I haven't been keeping up on it too closely myself either.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 3, 2018)

I believe the first one opened like an hour outside Boston this week???


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2018)

My town is restricting the zoning to over by the Amazing Super Store and Gun Shop ...


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 3, 2018)

wa-loaf said:


> My town is restricting the zoning to over by the Amazing Super Store and Gun Shop ...


I work with a gentleman who lives in that town and is part of the town committee or whatever.  He had some pretty funny stories about the discussions around the whole situation and how they are "banishing" them to the plaza with the Amazing, like an "adult plaza" haha.


----------



## Edd (Jan 3, 2018)

wa-loaf said:


> My town is restricting the zoning to over by the Amazing Super Store..



Never heard of it but that sounds like the best store ever.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2018)

Edd said:


> Never heard of it but that sounds like the best store ever.



Are you joking? It's a porn shop chain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2018)

It kind of surprises me that porn shops still exist today.  If there was one industry that I thought for certain would go fully online, that's the one.   But, I guess some people need to see the John Holmes replica in person to decide if that's the model for them.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 3, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> It kind of surprises me that porn shops still exist today.  If there was one industry that I thought for certain would go fully online, that's the one.   But, I guess some people need to see the John Holmes replica in person to decide if that's the model for them.



Some people prefer to pay cash and avoid things like that popping up on their statement or dildos on the doorstep for that matter


----------



## Edd (Jan 4, 2018)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you joking? It's a porn shop chain.



Yeah man, c’mon.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 4, 2018)

Anyone procured any through completely legal means yet?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2018)

Not in Mass, but several friends in Maine are singing the merits of the delivery services already in place

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## darent (Jan 10, 2018)

Guns and drugs,amazing Super Store in your wild west town!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> Anyone procured any through completely legal means yet?



Numerous delivery services with vast "menus" and timely, professional service here already.

Seems like half the folks in my town (Noho) have medical cards anyway, so there's NETA right down the street and another one in Easthampton.

That's all I know 


On the legal issue -- I voted "yes" to legalize mainly out of principle that cops should focus resources elsewhere and it could improve community relations.

I know from travels in legalized states that the stores aren't really a big deal -- in most cases much more low key than the average liquor store. People come and go normally. Whether pot is in any way healthy or whether it's a moral issue totally different subjects. But I still believe the benefits of legalization outweigh the negatives, but then again personal freedoms and adult decision making are paramount.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Numerous delivery services with vast "menus" and timely, professional service here already.



Dangerous profession cash only.

Not a gun person but I wouldn't do that job without a serious firearm.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2018)

Not my first choice of career that's for sure. I'd be strapped anyway but it's not like you have any kind of court case if you do end up having to discharge your firearm in Massachusetts because a pot delivery went wrong.

Then again -- these delivery services are most likely doing absolute gangbusters in the interim of shops not being open yet. Yes they are friendly, and yes they are timely, but I would not think crossing one of their people would be a great idea.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Not my first choice of career that's for sure. I'd be strapped anyway but it's not like you have any kind of court case if you do end up having to discharge your firearm in Massachusetts because a pot delivery went wrong.
> 
> Then again -- these delivery services are most likely doing absolute gangbusters in the interim of shops not being open yet. Yes they are friendly, and yes they are timely, but I would not think crossing one of their people would be a great idea.



Could not agree more.

Desperate people can do crazy things though.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 6, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Dangerous profession cash only.
> 
> Not a gun person but I wouldn't do that job without a serious firearm.



May be in more danger if you're carrying oreos and pizzas lmao.  

On one of trips to visit Colombia we were hanging and drinking with relatives and at midnight they called to get more booze delivered .  And if you are drunk and need a ride - car insurers provide free rides. Different mentality there - if people are drinkers - contain them in their own home or drive them around. They don't fight it with puritan laws.


----------



## colinuberalles (Mar 8, 2018)

Would be nice to see it soon. Right now you can only get some if you have a card. I was just recently in Alaska and was able to walk right in to a shop and get some before hitting the mountain for some runs. ;-)


----------



## NYDB (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks like there will be no one ready to sell 7/1 due to permitting, etc.  .  Should be ready for 18/19 winter though.


----------



## NYDB (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks like NETA Northampton will be one of the firsts.  Very convenient off of 91.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 19, 2018)

looks like any day now.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 19, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> looks like any day now.




Good Job Massachusetts.  it only took 2+ years, but you are finally there.  Maybe try to procure next weekend if the exit isn't backed up to the highway.


----------



## Zand (Nov 19, 2018)

I grew up on the same street as the Leicester shop. Nursery across the street is being used for overflow parking lol can't wait to see how many people show up.


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> Good Job Massachusetts.  it only took 2+ years, but you are finally there.  Maybe try to procure next weekend if the exit isn't backed up to the highway.



Line’ll be insane I bet. Looks like they open tomorrow. 

https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/ma...pen-tuesday/wyVCtVVKYF3xIheBir8yyN/story.html


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 19, 2018)

Well the first one is opening in Massachusetts


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2018)

I watch the morning news out of New Haven. They had a reporter up in Northampton this morning reporting from the inside of the dispensary. Just a bit after 6AM and he stated there were about 40 people lined up outside.


----------



## 180 (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyone know the closest dispensary to DIA along I70 to Summit County?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 18, 2018)

180 said:


> Anyone know the closest dispensary to DIA along I70 to Summit County?


AZ is probably the last place I'd come to ask that info...
Try Google... or Weedmaps... or Leafly... etc.
Google is probably all you need, just search for dispensaries near DIA and look at the map along I70...


----------



## benski (Dec 18, 2018)

180 said:


> Anyone know the closest dispensary to DIA along I70 to Summit County?



Boy someones in a rush to get legal weed.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2018)

180 said:


> Anyone know the closest dispensary to DIA along I70 to Summit County?



https://www.westword.com/marijuana/dispensaries-near-denver-international-airport-10377762


----------



## 180 (Dec 19, 2018)

Found it right of I70 on Tower Road.  Winter Park here we come


----------

